# IBC Reference for STR II



## ARLORD (Oct 17, 2008)

I am planning to copy IBC Chapters 16 - 23 instead of bringing the entire code. Does anyone who has taken the SE II think the other chapters are needed.


----------



## SE-III (Oct 17, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> I am planning to copy IBC Chapters 16 - 23 instead of bringing the entire code. Does anyone who has taken the SE II think the other chapters are needed.


You may find this previous thread helpful.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5668


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> I am planning to copy IBC Chapters 16 - 23 instead of bringing the entire code. Does anyone who has taken the SE II think the other chapters are needed.


That includes the wood and soil sections, right? I don't have an IBC in front of me, but the only other seciton I can think of that would affect structures is the section about the Occupancy categories. This would have the description of the categories that would affect the importance factors...might be useful.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2008)

Just to clarify...I haven't taken SEII...just thinking about what might be useful structurally....


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 17, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> That includes the wood and soil sections, right? I don't have an IBC in front of me, but the only other seciton I can think of that would affect structures is the section about the Occupancy categories. This would have the description of the categories that would affect the importance factors...might be useful.



Yes, good point........but the 2006 IBC Occupancy Table is very similar to ASCE 7-05.


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 18, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> That includes the wood and soil sections, right? I don't have an IBC in front of me, but the only other seciton I can think of that would affect structures is the section about the Occupancy categories. This would have the description of the categories that would affect the importance factors...might be useful.



BTW, they moved that table to Chapter 16, Table 1604.5.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> BTW, they moved that table to Chapter 16, Table 1604.5.



I didn't have it in front of me...I was just thinking about anything else you might need. Good to know. Thanks.


----------

